# Rough housing the guest



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Our houseguest for the week is my Dad's rat terrier, Louie. Louie loved my previous two dogs and he was always super excited to come over to my house but then when I got Cash and Penny his excitement went out the door, let's just say he would just mope around when he was here. Well over the past year he's accepted the fact that these are now the dogs that live here and he's totally warmed up to them. Now he's back to his old habits of hanging with the big dogs, but the poor guy learned today that Vs like to play rough. Louie has really come to like Penny and she really likes to play with him, but sometimes she forgets that he is much smaller than she is. This afternoon they were all chasing each other around the backyard and while they were running back into the house, poor Louie got sandwiched between the two dogs and the doorframe. He let out a cry and then came limping into the house and hid under the coffee table. . I got him out from under the table and gave him a once over and he's appears to be ok. The big dogs felt bad and came over and gave him lots of kisses and now they are all taking a break on the bed. From now on I'm going to have to keep a closer eye on them and not let things get so crazy.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMGosh ...That is so cute!! What a GREAT picture. The Bobsie Twins and the little Prince, all relaxing after fun day at the races!! 
I'm sure that little Louie went into a mourning phase after you lost your pups that he loved, and since he is not around all the time, the lose of your other dogs, probably hit him harder, and lasted longer. It was a similar situation when Foxy disappeared from Pearls life, She was so devastated, but once she got into being the only dog, it was great...and then Fergy came along... poor Pearl retreated to the furthest-darkest-most remote corners of the house and would not come out. She was "a bit upset"... but it only took her about 2 days to realize she was missing all the love, action, fun, treats. etc, and she came around very quickly.
My Two can get to playing pretty rough too, But usually it is me that gets maimed in the scuffle.
Louie may be glad to see his papa come home, but you can bet he is a happy little Rat in the V world!!


----------

